

Google Maps (Japan) + "Real-time" Radioactivity Readings - kluikens
http://radioactivity.suminb.com/

======
rsuttongee
I wish this chart did a little more to explain the meaning of the units. A big
red dot corresponding to 559 nano-greys / hour (the highest reading when I
viewed the chart) probably doesn't mean anything to most people.

That rate is about 2.33 x the world average background radiation level
(ignoring quality factors and assuming 1 GY = 1 SV) and listing that alongside
the raw units would be helpful.

\- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Background_radiation>

